
Make Flet Great Again - signa11
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2017/10/27/
======
tobr
Please don't use fascist propaganda slogans like this. It's not clever or
funny.

~~~
d33
Was this slogan used by an actual facist party or am I just missing some joke?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism)

One might dislike Trump, but calling something facist just because one doesn't
like it is a bit of a stretch.

